

Ask HN: Best blog hosting site for lazy hackers - mydpy

Hi all,<p>I am training for a half-triathlon and want to blog my experiences. I&#x27;m sure I will incorporate some data analysis along the way, but right now only plan to document training statistics, nutritions, pictures, text content, etc. I don&#x27;t plan on calling any APIs (for example, if MyFitnessPal has anything) or embedding other site content into my blog (for example, a Facebook like button). I know html, .NET, and some jsp, but I don&#x27;t have the time right now to build my own.<p>I&#x27;ve added some that I like the look and feel of:<p>1. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;spion.github.io&#x2F;posts&#x2F;why-i-am-switching-to-promises.html<p>2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7002073<p>3. blogger<p>I think I&#x27;d prefer wordpress over blogger, and I like example 1 the most but have never used github for hosting anything like this. Can anyone comment?
======
joelrunyon
Good luck on the half! I started out the same way (started training for an
indoor triathlon & wanted to share my experiences).

I think wordpress is used by the wide majority of bloggers. It's pretty
customizeable & you can get it setup in 5 minutes flat so you can focus on
writing rather than coding. I wrote a brief free guide a while back on
starting a blog - you might find it helpful[1]. If you want to make it super-
custom dashboard for your training - you might need something else, but WP
does the trick for a lot of people.

[1] [http://impossiblehq.com/how-to-start-a-blog-
guide](http://impossiblehq.com/how-to-start-a-blog-guide)

~~~
mydpy
Thanks for the feedback. I'll read this tonight!

------
paukiatwee
Try [https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/) A publishing platform which is
beautifully designed, easy to use, and free for everyone. Ghost provide
hosting solution as well.

~~~
mydpy
Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm not paying (it's not really free as far as
I can tell).

~~~
wanda
RH OpenShift will let you host Ghost for free.

[https://www.openshift.com/quickstarts/ghost-with-mysql-on-
op...](https://www.openshift.com/quickstarts/ghost-with-mysql-on-openshift)

------
bliti
You might look into posthaven. Its a pretty nice blogging platform, and only
costs $5 a month.

------
mydpy
So, the more I look at Github pages the more I like it. I think Jekyll could
be really fun but I need to get this up and running, with a day of content
tonight. And I need sleep. So... thoughts?

~~~
whichdan
GitHub pages is great, but you'll probably want some time to play around with
Jekyll. You can always use a hosted platform like Wordpress.com and switch off
when you have more free time. Consider using Disqus for comments and Google
Analytics for tracking if you want to be slightly more platform agnostic.

~~~
robotmagician
Yup, I enjoy Github Pages a lot - go ahead and download the Jekyll rubygem and
muck about with it locally if you want to get grips on it fast.

I have a question - what do you find is the best way of hosting images for a
Github Pages blog?

~~~
bcjordan
You can just put them in a static images/ folder and use a relative link
pointing to '/images/test.jpg'.

In a pinch you can always fall back on [http://imgur.com](http://imgur.com)
(but they'll delete images that don't get accessed for a long long time).

------
spo81rty
You can get a free blog at Geekswithblogs.net for free. it is for developers
only

